# attention irresponsible dog owners



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

have you ever stepped on someone's dog poop on your daily walks with your pooch or in your condominium? well now there is a condominium that is already implementing dna test to find those irresponsible owners !!! this should be implemented as soon as possible to all apartments, condominiums etc...

Mass. condo uses DNA testing to bag dog-doo culprits | Fox News


----------

